# Morels in Allen county



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

A friend of mine found 32 greys and yellows today near a RR close to his house. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=56406&stc=1&d=1333306371


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

nice......seems like rr's are the place to be looking!


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

found about 10 greys in a few different spots. they were tiny so i left them. my question is should i have picked them? was it a good idea to leave them and see if they grow? i have heard to pick them if they are up and i have also heard that they will grow.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I always heard that they will get as big as they get in less the a hour. So I really don't know. If it was me I wold have picked them......


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

last year i marked some and left them grow for 2 weeks and if you have time check them every few days and mark with a stick the same high of the shroom,this will show how much they have growed,and i alwise put some leafs on them too,good luck this year,markfish


----------

